# Wanting to Overclock this system.



## 723869 (Aug 2, 2010)

Now, mind you, I'm making this desktop, so I don't have it yet. But, I would like to know to what extent (considerable, but safe) my build can be overclocked. I want to know this because;

-I heard that many of the parts I'm getting are able to, and usually are, overclocked. And since I know nothing about hardware, I kinda want to know. I want to overclock my build, but not crazily so.

-Over in the "Building" section, I'm having an inner debate over what Power Supply to get. I suppose coming here and getting my overclock specs will help me decide on the wattage of power supply I should obtain.

So, here it is;

--Computer Case-- *(Admittedly, it's for the handles.)*
- COOLER MASTER Storm Scout SGC-2000-KKN1-GP Black Steel / Plastic ATX Mid Tower Computer Case

--Processor--
- Intel Core i7-930 Bloomfield 2.8GHz LGA 1366 130W Quad-Core Desktop Processor

--Motherboard-- *(USB 3.0, and confirmed compatibility with the capture device I want.)*
- ASUS P6X58D-E LGA 1366 Intel X58 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard

--Video/Graphics Card--
- EVGA 01G-P3-1373-AR GeForce GTX 460 (Fermi) Superclocked EE 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready

--Memory--
- G.SKILL Trident 6GB (3 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2000 (PC3 16000) Triple Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model F3-16000CL9T-6GBTD

--HDD--
- Western Digital Caviar Black WD1001FALS 1TB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive

--DVD Drive--
- ASUS DRW-24B1ST/BLK/B/AS Black SATA 24X DVD Burner - Bulk - OEM

--Fan Thingy--
- Thermalright U120eXtrem1366RT R-C 120mm Fluid Dynamic CPU Cooler

--Power Source--
- ABS Majesty series MJ1100-M Continuous [email protected]°C ATX12V/EPS12V 80 PLUS GOLD Certified, Single 12V Rail, Modular Flat Cable Design, Active-PFC


Also, I'll be getting Windows 7, some...21.5 LCD Monitor, and a sound system, probably a simple "2 satellite, 1 woofer" thing. I don't know if I should factor in all those and keyboards and stuff for the whole wattage thing.

Again, like I said, I'm not looking to overclock the hell out of my system. I'm not a hardcore gamer that needs crazy graphics. I am, however, looking into video/graphic editing and capturing, as well as I want a system that'll last me...well, for quite a long while.

So, if you all could, tell me what can be overclocked to what degree. Also, this build isn't set in stone. I'm still open to switching things out for others. I have friends who know how to do the stuff, I just can't get a hold of them, so...yeah. The only thing I know is that my 2.8 processor can go somewhere near...3.6 or 4. That's it. It's sad.

Thank you all ahead of time.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Overclocking is experimentation there is no definitifve answer that we can give you because not all CPUs are equal.

For example I know people with the exact same setup as me but cannot get passed 3.8 whilst I can get to 4GHz that being said you should be able to get to 3.6GHz no problem.

One thing I have to mention is your power supply is crap. Wattage isn't the main concern when buying a psu its amperage.

Get a better one such as corsair or seasonic. 800w.


----------



## 723869 (Aug 2, 2010)

Well, that's not _actually_ the PSU I wanted. I just copied my build over from the "Building" section and was talking to Tumbleweed, who informed me that, pretty much, all that PSU was was shiny.

The one I'd suggested (and that he subsequently OK'd) was this one:

CORSAIR TX Series CMPSU-950TX 950W ATX12V v2.3/EPS12V v2.91 SLI Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply

And with *this* PSU I could, in theory, normally (not hardcore) overclock my CPU, memory, video card, and...whatever else you can, while still being enough for other features and USB devices?

I apologize for coming off as sounding like such a nub, but I've only really ever been a software guy, and even then it isn't passable to support with.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

that is a better a psu and you will have enough power to OC your system to the highest you can get it to.


----------

